# Hand plane storage



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have several good hand planes laying around my bench. As time goes by I see a picture of how planes are put up but still ready to be put to work. I have had a few mishaps of banging things into other things. So would like to hear how this has been address by you. I use the French cleat system on some things but do not trust my hand planes to that due to their expense and possible knocked out of adjustment and damage.
Thanks


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Build them a home?









Tilt back is about 25 degrees from vertical.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Build it and they will come.








Don't do what I did, allow room for more than you have, because they seem to migrate into that area fairly quickly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A home.










A second home:


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a set of shelves for mine but am soon going to be making drawers for them.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Another idea for you:


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

French cleats will hold a lot of weight….


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)




----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Fridge I saw this bench storage you came up with on the smack down thread. Very nice. I may steal it


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

By all means


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

End of workbench
.








.
Wall hanging
.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I did take the advice of several people that commented in the thread and added some magnets to catch the toe of each plane. Only ever knocked one plane off the till and none since the magnets were added.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jay I'm pretty sure I saw that plane till with the magnets. Thought it was a great idea and plan on doing the same when I build my till.


----------

